# paint can buck



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

well guys i don't know if you will believe this, but last night on my way bowhunting, i came across 3 vehicles in the road just up the hill from the stand i was going to sit in for the evening. when i pulled up there were 3 younger girls, and one older guy standing in the road looking into the brush. i rolled the window down and asked what was going on. he said there is a deer with a paint can stuck on his head. well i gotta see this. sure enough, theres a deer in the brush with an old rusty paint can stuck over his head. who knows how long this deer was walking around like this. so i send one of the girls and the guy down the hill to try and push the deer up the hill to me. it worked. he came running out of the brush and i grabbed the can with one hand. he went ballistic. i got the can part way off his head, and he broke away, ran back down the hill and ran headfirst into a tree. now the can is further on his head. so we try it again. this time the deer is comming at me fast. i grab the can with both hands this time. he rears back on his back legs and trys kicking the hell out of me. luckily his hoofs of fury missed. i drug him down to the ground and finally got the can off his head. i had my camera phone, but every time i would try to get a pic, he would start comming at me.
i thought by doing my good deed i would be rewarded with a big buck, but only saw 2 does. 
this is a 100% true story, i have the paint can with deer hair to prove it.

hope you guys get a good laugh out of this one.

later
trigger2


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:bs:

How did he get the can over his antlers?


----------



## yotehunter93 (Dec 24, 2005)

"he" was a doe...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> got the can part way off his head, and he broke away, ran back down the hill and ran headfirst into a tree. now the can is further on his head


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

touche' , plus it's titled Paint Can " Buck "


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

he was a nubbin buck.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

how did you catch him twice?? If thats true, its funny. you must be amazingly fast...or the deer was retarded.


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

the little guy was pretty disoreintated due to the fact that he couldn't see. those girls did a great job driving him to me. needless to say, he didn't like me grabbing his head.


----------

